# Xiaomi and their fake advertising , is it true ?



## mostafa2247 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi everyone! I recently bought Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 standard edition (dual rear camera setup) (model number : MEE7s) , I had high expectations for the camera judging by all the fuss on youtube channels about how great the camera is and how it's "the best camera in the mid-range segment" but I was extremely disappointed with how my camera performed , images taken in medium light environment were extremely noisy and flat , the edges were poorly isolated and the overall picture quality was just worse than a 5 Mega Pixel camera, and I think that they did this on purpose via software update to force people to buy the new Redmi note 6 pro.

so I posted on all of their forums asking them what is going on ,and I contacted them via E-Mail 2 days ago but still no answer from them ,and I don't think that I will receive any answer soon (if I do at all).
is this problem only occurring with my phone or is it a common bug in all other phones ? and if the company did it on purpose can it be fixed manually by me by rooting and installing a custom camera app ? or does it HAVE to be fixed by them ?

please share your opinions here , everyone is welcome , thank you .


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 8, 2018)

Megapixel is pic resolution not the quality
You may have bad camera, have you tried using any camera apps to test it?
Try to reset your phone too
If all gives you no better result RMA it


----------



## mostafa2247 (Oct 8, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> Megapixel is pic resolution not the quality
> You may have bad camera, have you tried using any camera apps to test it?
> Try to reset your phone too
> If all gives you no better result RMA it


yeah but 5 MP is usually bad resolution which leads to bad quality

I have tried custom camera apps without getting any improvements
can I return it to aliexpress seller ?


----------



## IceScreamer (Oct 8, 2018)

Have other users complained about the same issue? If they didn't I don't think it would be a valid reason for returning the phone. The reviews show images shot in a specific condition which you cannot usually reproduce so the image quality can sort of be deceiving.


----------



## mostafa2247 (Oct 8, 2018)

IceScreamer said:


> Have other users complained about the same issue? If they didn't I don't think it would be a valid reason for returning the phone. The reviews show images shot in a specific condition which you cannot usually reproduce so the image quality can sort of be deceiving.


I have seen 1 other complaint like mine , they said that after the recent update the camera started to produce terrible images , however I just bought the phone so I haven't tried the old software , the moment I opened the phone it told me it wanted to update , and I allowed it to do so (like any other human would do)

I don't really care about the camera since I rarely take any photos , but I bought multiple units in order to give to family and friends , and the camera aspect is important to them


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 8, 2018)

If you bought multiple for relatives then check a few of them and see if the camera is equally shit on those.

If it is, you know its normal. If its not, you can RMA the bad one. Don't believe the internet based on search hits... its proven extremely unreliable.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 8, 2018)

mostafa2247 said:


> yeah but 5 MP is usually bad resolution which leads to bad quality


Not True  the Camera unit fitted to Phones Vary in quality ( and so price  )
in the End you get what you pay for
a 3mp Carl zeiss as fitted to many phones will out perform a no brand 5mp


----------



## mostafa2247 (Oct 8, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Not True  the Camera unit fitted to Phones Vary in quality ( and so price  )
> in the End you get what you pay for
> a 3mp Carl zeiss as fitted to many phones will out perform a no brand 5mp


I do get what I pay for , but I wonder how every youtuber said the camera is good , while what I see in front of me is not


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 8, 2018)

mostafa2247 said:


> wonder how every youtuber said the camera is good , while what I see in front of me is not


paid for reviews /Sponsered product placement happens all the time


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 8, 2018)

mostafa2247 said:


> the best camera in the mid-range segment



You have to realize that this isn't saying much.  You bought is cheap phone, and while it has a decent camera in good lighting, no phone this cheap is going to take any kind of decent picture in low light.  Heck, really expensive phones still struggle to take decent low light pictures.

In fact, the first review I watched on the Redmi Note 5 specifically points out the phone takes good pictures if you have plenty of light, but the pictures are blurry and grainy in low light.  The second review says pretty much the same thing about low light.  So it seems the issues you are complaining about is just how the phone is, and has been since it came out because these reviews are now several months old from when the phone launched.


----------



## mostafa2247 (Oct 8, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> You have to realize that this isn't saying much.  You bought is cheap phone, and while it has a decent camera in good lighting, no phone this cheap is going to take any kind of decent picture in low light.  Heck, really expensive phones still struggle to take decent low light pictures.


but room lighting is not that low , my Samsung galaxy J7 2015 used to take better photos than the RN5 in the same lighting conditions.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 8, 2018)

mostafa2247 said:


> but room lighting is not that low , my Samsung galaxy J7 2015 used to take better photos than the RN5 in the same lighting conditions.



That's the roll of the dice you take with budget phones.  I think your expectations of the camera is just too high.  I haven't seen any review of the Redmi Note 5 that praises the camera, they all say it is mediocre at best, but good for a budget phone.


----------



## mostafa2247 (Oct 9, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> That's the roll of the dice you take with budget phones.  I think your expectations of the camera is just too high.  I haven't seen any review of the Redmi Note 5 that praises the camera, they all say it is mediocre at best, but good for a budget phone.


well then it doesn't matter anymore , I only care about the performance and it's perfect for me (currently) , so I better sell those "gift" phones and buy new ones for my relatives

thank you for your reply


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 9, 2018)

mostafa2247 said:


> is this problem only occurring with my phone or is it a common bug in all other phones ? and if the company did it on purpose can it be fixed manually by me by rooting and installing a custom camera app ? or does it HAVE to be fixed by them ?


If it's just you and a handful of people, it may simply be a defective phone or you've set your expectations way too high.
For the first example, my new Nokia 8 has a glitchy autofocus, and that's a high-end phone. In regards to the second situation - it happens a lot more often: most of the time if the review says "the camera is good", people expect it to be "great". In reality, when they realise that the camera is simply "good", they immediately complain that it's awful.

In general their cameras are quite adequate. I am still using my Mi4 as a work camera at my office. Low-light conditions make those pics look a lot worse, but that's expected from any non-flagship phone.
You also need to look out for fingerprints and dirt on the camera glass, cause it may add some unwanted blur to the image.

This awful pic was taken on a cloudy rainy day after 5 cups of coffee. My weird flower, which blooms only once a year around Dec-Jan, decided to do it one more time in June...


More stuff from work


----------



## MatGrow (Oct 9, 2018)

Unfortunately, not only Xiaomi makes good advertising which is not reflect the real quality of the phone characteristic.


----------



## mostafa2247 (Oct 10, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> If it's just you and a handful of people, it may simply be a defective phone or you've set your expectations way too high.
> For the first example, my new Nokia 8 has a glitchy autofocus, and that's a high-end phone. In regards to the second situation - it happens a lot more often: most of the time if the review says "the camera is good", people expect it to be "great". In reality, when they realise that the camera is simply "good", they immediately complain that it's awful.
> 
> In general their cameras are quite adequate. I am still using my Mi4 as a work camera at my office. Low-light conditions make those pics look a lot worse, but that's expected from any non-flagship phone.
> ...



as a matter of fact , my phone's camera takes pictures that are a LOT worse than these , I'd say that these are pretty decent , and if my phone took pictures with this quality then I would definitely not complain.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Oct 26, 2018)

mostafa2247 said:


> as a matter of fact , my phone's camera takes pictures that are a LOT worse than these , I'd say that these are pretty decent , and if my phone took pictures with this quality then I would definitely not complain.



Care to share some of those photos? Just so we can see if it really seems to be a defect or just how the normal Xiaomi phone would capture photos.


----------

